# Полезные советы

## Laitr Keiows

Первый совет от alien:

Для ускорения сборки OpenOffice в /etc/make.conf добавьте:

```

WANT_MP="true"

```

Без "WANT_MP=true" актуальный openoffice ebuild игнорирует MAKEOPTS установку в /etc/make.conf.

В результате значительное увеличивание времени компиляции: openoffice cобирается за два с половиной часа на Т7600 и 2 ГБ памяти (без Явы, USE="-java"). 

Источник: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529291.html

----------

## sa10

Это не мой совет,  но эта ссылка  здесь не помешает

Способы переключения раскладок клавиатуры в KDE (3в1) 

----------

## mediumuser

По моему мнению удобно вместо стандартного x-term или konsole использовать консоль в стиле quake

```
# emerge -va kde-misc/yakuake
```

или

```
# emerge -va x11-terms/kuake
```

 :Idea:  yakuake вызывется по клавише F12

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Благодаря Петру Волкову известная программа xneur теперь есть в его оверлее:

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/pva/browser/x11-apps

Спасибо, Пётр! (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169494)

----------

## IamCrazy

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Первый совет от alien:
> 
> Для ускорения сборки OpenOffice в /etc/make.conf добавьте:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Для 3.0.0 уже неактуально и многопоточность и без этого параметра используется.

Кстати на вики было предупреждение, что могут пойти ошибки при сборке, если поставить true.

----------

## IamCrazy

Почему бы в faq не добавить такую информацию, что и на gentoo.to

http://www.gentoo.ru/node/12384

----------

## ZlieTapki

Часто при каких-либо сбоях восстанавливают содержимое каталога /dev копируя туда файлы со stage3.

А для нормальной загрузки системы в /dev должны находится лишь файлы null и console. Все остальное не используется, а в момент загрузки поверх будет смонтирована файловая система tmpfs, где udev создаст все остальные файлы устройств присутствующих в системе.

----------

## TigerJr

 *IamCrazy wrote:*   

> Почему бы в faq не добавить такую информацию, что и на gentoo.to
> 
> 

 

12 непонятых советов, без описания назначения, с целью не вникать в суть проблем. YouAreLazy

 *Quote:*   

> Кстати на вики было предупреждение, что могут пойти ошибки при сборке, если поставить true.

 

Зря советуете дебажные параметры, опять нет описания их назначения. (Аналогично совету: чтобы поставить обновлённое ПО нужно установить переменную ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" в значение "~amd64" ) без всякого описания назначения этой переменной.

Спасибо за рекомендации.

Также тема не индексируется в поиске по форуму по нужным запросам из-за плохого оформления, практически все советы не работают или уже не актуальны, я бы её удалил.

----------

## edorichev

Спасибо

----------

